# Forum Meet Up For July - Poll to decide where :)



## Shelb1uk (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi all...am attempting to set up a poll to decide on the venue of the next meet....if it goes wrong pls ignore this but if it works start voting!!!!

Brighton
Birmingham
Manchester
Cambridge/ Peterborough
Nottingham
Winchester
Norfolk


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 27, 2010)

*register your vote/ votes before end of Sunday!*

WOOHOO it worked....

If you tick the somewhere else box, pls specify where as a thread under the poll 

Voting closes on Sunday so we have the rest of the week to decide...then after the bank hol we will go onto stage 3 of planning  pick as many places as you like 

Lots of love lil miss organiser


----------



## sofaraway (Apr 27, 2010)

I voted for 4 places that I think I would go to, hope that was ok and you didn't want us to just choose first choice. And if it could be a Saturday that would be best.

edit: was typing when you said it was ok to pick more than  1


----------



## aymes (Apr 27, 2010)

Voting done!


----------



## Sugarbum (Apr 27, 2010)

Oh I thought I could only vote once! I chose Brighton! Nice sunny venue!


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 27, 2010)

pick all the ones you would be willing to travel to is the best idea I think  makes it fair then...  x


----------



## Steff (Apr 27, 2010)

all done ...


----------



## Steff (Apr 27, 2010)

northerner or mod i have voted the wrong place can you change it please?


----------



## Viki (Apr 27, 2010)

I voted for all but Manchester - purely because of the Novemeber meet possibly being around there!

Well up for a weekender too if i can afford it! 

Hooray its exciting!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 27, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> northerner or mod i have voted the wrong place can you change it please?



There doesn't appear to be an option to remove someone from a poll, just strip the whole poll out  Sorry Steff, where did you mean to vote for?


----------



## Steff (Apr 27, 2010)

Northerner said:


> There doesn't appear to be an option to remove someone from a poll, just strip the whole poll out  Sorry Steff, where did you mean to vote for?



I meant to vote brum.


----------



## sofaraway (Apr 27, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> I meant to vote brum.



Will it let you vote again?


----------



## Steff (Apr 27, 2010)

sofaraway said:


> Will it let you vote again?



no,unless Northerner knows how i can?


----------



## sofaraway (Apr 27, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> no,unless Northerner knows how i can?



Well now you've voted for Brighton, you must go if it wins!


----------



## ilovekandi (Apr 27, 2010)

i voted!!!, loving Brighton!!! Chish n fips on the beach!!!!! and a 99 for afters!!!


----------



## Steff (Apr 27, 2010)

sofaraway said:


> Well now you've voted for Brighton, you must go if it wins!



Noooooooo


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 27, 2010)

Roll on the Brighton meet! More money to spend on booze for me! I won't have to get up early either hehehe!

Tom


----------



## shiv (Apr 27, 2010)

just a suggestion for a weekend away: what about renting caravans? i've had a look at one site http://www.hoburne.com/cotswolds_tariff-09.asp and the caravans sleep up to 4 or 6 people and depending when we wanted to go, it'd be as little as ?124 (obv depending which caravans, how many people in each one, when we went) for the fri-mon. which works out as about ?30 per person?

if we aimed for september, the prices drop RIGHT down.

just thought i'd throw that out there.


----------



## getcarter76 (Apr 27, 2010)

Hey everyone,

Hope you don't mind a newbie adding to the numbers but have also added to the vote. Don't know if anyone has read any of my other posts but i don't know any diabetics and to be honest other than the ghastly diabetic camps i was made to attend aged 7-10 which is firmly placed in a box in the back of my head and scarred me for life, would like to meet some likeminded peeps off my own accord. 

I voted Brighton as its just down the road for me tee hee and Winchester as it was where my hubby was born and bred - visit the family type thing! 

Exciting...Bernie xx


----------



## Northerner (Apr 27, 2010)

getcarter76 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Hope you don't mind a newbie adding to the numbers but have also added to the vote. Don't know if anyone has read any of my other posts but i don't know any diabetics and to be honest other than the ghastly diabetic camps i was made to attend aged 7-10 which is firmly placed in a box in the back of my head and scarred me for life, would like to meet some likeminded peeps off my own accord.
> 
> ...



You are more than welcome Bernie!


----------



## shiv (Apr 27, 2010)

Bernie it would be fab to have you come along!


----------



## aymes (Apr 27, 2010)

shiv said:


> just a suggestion for a weekend away: what about renting caravans? i've had a look at one site http://www.hoburne.com/cotswolds_tariff-09.asp and the caravans sleep up to 4 or 6 people and depending when we wanted to go, it'd be as little as ?124 (obv depending which caravans, how many people in each one, when we went) for the fri-mon. which works out as about ?30 per person?
> 
> if we aimed for september, the prices drop RIGHT down.
> 
> just thought i'd throw that out there.



ooh, has anyone tried 'glamping', camping in permanent luxury tents/wigwams. A friend of a friend was telling me about it the other day!
Sorry, this may be a separate issue from the meet, maybe something to organise either separately or when the main meet up is planned....?


----------



## shiv (Apr 27, 2010)

aymes said:


> ooh, has anyone tried 'glamping', camping in permanent luxury tents/wigwams. A friend of a friend was telling me about it the other day!
> Sorry, this may be a separate issue from the meet, maybe something to organise either separately or when the main meet up is planned....?



yes agreed, will think about it properly when i am feeling better!


----------



## Lizzzie (Apr 27, 2010)

Oooh,.. . exciting..... can I place a vote for not in July? - as will be on holiday then....... yup, all of it.......

Seriously though, it's a great idea, will come if I can and if not we need to do it again......


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 28, 2010)

Looks like brighton is winning atm..not very 'central uk' but hey that why we have a poll so it is a fair vote....don't forget the poll is open until Sunday lunchtime so keep voting those of you who haven't 

xxx


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 28, 2010)

Lizzzie said:


> Oooh,.. . exciting..... can I place a vote for not in July? - as will be on holiday then....... yup, all of it.......
> 
> Seriously though, it's a great idea, will come if I can and if not we need to do it again......



wow a whole month...jealous!! hehe where r u off too....I'm afraid this social will be in July but there will be many more  x


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 28, 2010)

getcarter76 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Hope you don't mind a newbie adding to the numbers but have also added to the vote. Don't know if anyone has read any of my other posts but i don't know any diabetics and to be honest other than the ghastly diabetic camps i was made to attend aged 7-10 which is firmly placed in a box in the back of my head and scarred me for life, would like to meet some likeminded peeps off my own accord.
> 
> ...


Hi Bernie...the more the merrier....will be great to meet you...looks like it will be Brighton, but still a few days until voting ends!

S x


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 28, 2010)

aymes said:


> ooh, has anyone tried 'glamping', camping in permanent luxury tents/wigwams. A friend of a friend was telling me about it the other day!
> Sorry, this may be a separate issue from the meet, maybe something to organise either separately or when the main meet up is planned....?



ooo does this mean camping with straightners  hehehehehehehehe


----------



## SacredHeart (Apr 28, 2010)

Well Yates' did toilets with straighteners!


----------



## shiv (Apr 28, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> Well Yates' did toilets with straighteners!



yknow when i went to the toilet once on saturday, i couldve sworn i saw a bunch of girls that had turned the top part of the toilets into a make up salon or something...maybe that's what it was.


----------



## Sugarbum (Apr 28, 2010)

I am loving the sound of this....it is getting better and better!!!!!


----------



## SacredHeart (Apr 28, 2010)

Whilst I vowed I'd never do caravans again after living them whilst touring for half a year, I'd be up for a big girly caravan trip, actually.

What's happened to me?....


----------



## shiv (Apr 28, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> What's happened to me?....



we've infiltrated your mind


----------



## SacredHeart (Apr 28, 2010)

Either that, or I'm only remembering the good bits of caravaning, like hide and seek, and when it was warm and we were solo in a field, and not living in one when all the pipes are froze


----------



## shiv (Apr 28, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> Either that, or I'm only remembering the good bits of caravaning, like hide and seek, and when it was warm and we were solo in a field, and not living in one when all the pipes are froze



no no no...we'll go when it's still warm, and we can spend the evenings having nice drinks and playing frisbee and stuff! wooo!


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 28, 2010)

COUNT ME IN FOR FRISBEE 

xxx


----------



## SacredHeart (Apr 28, 2010)

Are we considering caravans as a serious possibility?


----------



## shiv (Apr 28, 2010)

i think it's worth a thought - they can work out very cheap per person, if we went say, the first week of september (so just out of summer hols).

personally i am def up for caravans but that's just me 

edit: also, they are lockable, you can choose who to share a room with, they have showers and toilets etc, so people might prefer it to camping?


----------



## ypauly (Apr 29, 2010)

I have just voted for Birmingham. Then I read about caravans lol they arn't going to last long around here

It would be nice to meet you guys though, so much about your lives since I was diagnosed, it feels like I know most of you allready.


----------



## RachelT (Apr 29, 2010)

Birmingham or Peterborough please! I don't know either, but Brum is an easy train ride away and i can get a bus to Peterborough. Brighton's a bit far for me.


----------



## aymes (Apr 29, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> Are we considering caravans as a serious possibility?



Seems to be quite a few people who are interested so why not?! Are we talking as an add on to this meet or as a separate thing? 
Looks like this one may turn out as Brighton/Birmingham/Manchester, if I came to one of those it'd probably be an overnighter but I'd be up for doing a separate caravan thing too!


----------



## shiv (Apr 29, 2010)

aymes - think caravaning would be a seperate thing.

i was thinking - if this one works out to be Brighton, should we go for Birmingham/Manc for the one after, so those further up north still have the chance to come to a meet?


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 29, 2010)

I kinda feel bad cos we said we would do a mid uk meet, but everyone's voting brighton...but I guess that's the idea of a poll so it's fair? But if it is Brighton then next one cd def be birmingham or somewhere bit more mid uk????

I am going to birmingham tom....shall have a snout round for anywhere good to drink hehe!!


----------



## SacredHeart (Apr 29, 2010)

I think Birmingham would make sense. And making caravaning separate makes sense too. I never get a holiday!


----------



## sofaraway (Apr 29, 2010)

caravanning sounds fun, I agree that it should be a seperate event to this meet up.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 29, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> I think Birmingham would make sense. And making caravaning separate makes sense too. I never get a holiday!



Remember that Steff meant to vote for Brum, not Brighton, so the numbers are closer than they look. I wonder if any of those who didn't initially vote Birmingham might consider it? Maybe another poll of the front runners? Brighton is slightly easier and cheaper for me, but I could do Brum too (I voted for both). The problem with Brighton is it is pretty much out of reach for our more Northern friends, but Birmingham is feasible.

Always tricky as you can't please everyone!


----------



## shiv (Apr 29, 2010)

as a born and bred Brummie, i would be delighted to have you all come to Birmingham 

Shelley - how long are you in Birmingham for? i'm out for drinks for my birthday on saturday night at a cocktail bar type place if you fancy a drink?


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 29, 2010)

shiv said:


> as a born and bred Brummie, i would be delighted to have you all come to Birmingham
> 
> Shelley - how long are you in Birmingham for? i'm out for drinks for my birthday on saturday night at a cocktail bar type place if you fancy a drink?



Hey girl...we are in Birminghim till sunday...give me a text sat and if we r nearby we shall come celebrate with you  altho we have our spa day sunday so we were gonna maybe have a nite in with some wine to prepare...hahaha.... x

p.s cocktails rullleeee!!!


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 29, 2010)

Have Put Up A New Poll With The Top 3, As Manchester And Birmingham Were Joint 2nd....

Happy Voting Ppl  X


----------



## smile4loubie (Apr 29, 2010)

Shelb1uk said:


> Have Put Up A New Poll With The Top 3, As Manchester And Birmingham Were Joint 2nd....
> 
> Happy Voting Ppl  X



Where is the new poll hun?

Dw found it lol x


----------

